# Glass Pipes for a 30L Nano Aquarium



## DavidFranklin (3 Sep 2020)

Hi there,

I need a bit of advice regarding glass filter pipes for my Aquael 30 nano aquarium. 

I'm replacing the internal foam filter and heater that came with the set with an Oase Filtosmart 100 Thermo so I can save this space inside the aquarium. This also gives me opportunity to scale up later with the same hardware.

The aquarium  measures just 29x29x35 so I worry about the size of the lily pipes - the standard lily pipes look around 15/ 17cm deep and will be too big in the aquarium. Equally, I worry about too much current if I go for one of the smaller nano jet style outflows. The Oase is the smallest external filter I could find with built in heater but still kicks out 600l/h and my tank holds 30l.

In the tank I have 9 neon tetras and a veriety of different shrimp so some current should be tolerated.

What do you guys recommend? Does anyone have experience of glass pipes in nano aquariums? Would I need a poppy or loop style outflow?

Thanks,
David


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Sep 2020)

I have used the blau nano lilys for my 55l scapers tank. It has a oase 250 on it with 900 lph and the flow is not too much at all, the lily's are nice and short too. Very small and doesn't distract from the tank.


----------



## DavidFranklin (3 Sep 2020)

They look smart. Was it the trumpet shape?

Have you ever had the need for a surface skimmer in such a small tank?


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Sep 2020)

I use the jet pipe too maximise flow TBH, and no I just lift the lily at night to create more surface agitation.


----------



## DavidFranklin (3 Sep 2020)

Great. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## DavidFranklin (3 Sep 2020)

Actually, sorry, one more question - is there any way to reduce the flow with the use of lily pipes?


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Sep 2020)

Are you sure you want to reduce the flow? If yes then putting more media in the filter would work or using different lily pipes like a spin or poppy.


----------



## hypnogogia (3 Sep 2020)

Seconded what @SRP3006 says above.  Also to add, your filter will not be pumping 600lph. Once you have filled it with media, and it sits below your tank, I reckon your flow will reduce to 400lph, which is much closer to the 10x flow that you’ll be looking for.


----------



## DavidFranklin (3 Sep 2020)

OK, good to know. I'm just trying to consider all eventualities.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Big G (24 Sep 2020)

That’s a really nicely laid out ‘scape there DF if you don’t mind me saying so. Very lush and calming. Really full use of the dimensions.

IIRC the return pipe dimension on the FS 100 is 12/16 mm ? so you should have plenty of choice for poppy and spin pipes. You could trim the flow a bit with blue control dial on the return bracket, put an inline tap on the return hose or use a spray bar to spread the pressure more widely.

I have just set up a Filtosmart60 - (my first external canister filter !) which is rated at 300lph. I use the spray bar across the back of a 33 ltr tank and to be honest the output would be stronger if I blew water through a McDonalds straw . I got it to get rid of the large and ugly internal Eheim Biopower 200 which sat there like a big grey Dalek hogging the space (great pump but just not for a nano planted tank imho. Girlfriends old pump from a Cichlid tank) .The point being the Eheim is rated at up to 650 lph at full tilt with the flow control set fully open. It‘s pretty old so may have lost some power but I had taken one of the media baskets off as it was too tall so effectively making less draw resistence. Whilst this brought a brisk flow, the plants weren’t pinned to the opposite wall by any stretch.

To be fair I don’t have a Betta Splendens to think of so if you do then this will change things.

All the best

Bg


----------

